# Pictures of my R34-GTR at last



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

I thought it was about time I posted some pictures of my 3rd Skyline. Just fitted with new TE37'S and garage defend cooling panel 

Dave.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Pics*

So wheres the pics then..


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

I'm working on  it


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Had to photohost:

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/uploads/1419/hkspower_001.jpg

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/uploads/1419/hkspower_022.jpg

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/uploads/1419/hkspower_023.jpg

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/uploads/1419/hkspower_024.jpg

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/uploads/1419/hkspower_025.jpg

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/uploads/1419/hkspower_026.jpg

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/uploads/1419/hkspower_027.jpg

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/uploads/1419/hkspower_028.jpg

Hows that 

Dave.


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Class


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

*pics*

very nice indeedy! think you should get it lowered a bit though looks like theres a bit too much of a gap between the wheels and the arches!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks good mate. 

Just lower it, and it will look awesome. 

Are you going to cut a hole in the cooling panel to direct air to the airbox scoop? This is the reason stoping me from buying one of these. Or are you intending to fit an induction kit? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks for the comments guy's

I have thought about lowering it but I quite like the front splitter like it is 

I already have an Apex'i induction kit fitted, I'll monitor the intake temp to see if if makes much difference?

Dave.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

If im not mistaken the Intake temperature is measured at the intercooler.


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

GORGEOUS, dark bronze on silver, good taste. 
And the carbon cooling panel. 
Don't lower it, use Nismo special bolt-on wheel spacers :smokin: instead, the car looks awesone with it, just ask *sky 1t* on the forum.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Lower is a little 

I'm curious about those centre wheel caps. Do you guys reckon they look and good?


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

Gorgeous car, Engine bay is mint! It's nice to see a standard engine for once!  Love the rims too, great colour choice.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

gorgeous car! love the rims!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Mmm... 19 inch TE37s. Very nice. You really might want to consider a suspension drop - it will transform the look of the car! 

Cya O!


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

fourtoes said:


> very nice indeedy! think you should get it lowered a bit though looks like theres a bit too much of a gap between the wheels and the arches!


What he said ^^^^

But a very nice GTR all the same :smokin:


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Ooops, I made a mistake about the "spacers", it suits perfectly the standards wheels, but with TE37, it looks better after the car had been lowered, even a little, it makes it more agressive.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

yup lower the car and that will look awesome

wheels are the best you can get for an r34 in my opinion (bar the gt4's)

alex


----------

